# Ford Commercial



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

From the people that know how to sell cars:

http://www.richhumor.com/wp-filez/Perha ... mercia.wmv


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't let 1-I see it.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Little cheezy, good though. Ford has done a great job and thats coming from a Chevy guy.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Little cheezy, good though............................


If you ever have a child come home safely from a war this ad will not seem so cheezy.

It's an old commercial and IMHO a great marketing device.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

See, I was watching it and ready for the kid to come home and get in a Camero. And that being the real reason that Dad wasn't there to greet him - even after coming home from the war, being a Ford guy and all. The shame of driving a chevy far exceeded the pride of serving the country! Something that could never be forgiven! ;-)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Car but the wrong color................... should be alloy not red. :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Close to a full moon?

To much Mountain Dew?

You guys are on one.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Close to a full moon?
> 
> To much Mountain Dew? Not possible!
> 
> You guys are on one.


I'm sure glad I've always been a Ford guy, that way I don't have to be driving an Obama Motors POS.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I must be getting sentimental in my old age. It made me tear up. Just a little.


----------

